# Last nights frogging.



## Nephrurus (Dec 22, 2007)

As some of you may know, on the east coast around Sydney last night it was hot and humid. So, as storms threatened, we jumped in my car and headed North in search of the elusive green thighed frog _Litoria brevipalmata_ (as well as some others). 

Although I didn't photograph every frog we found (my camera battery was dying), I've previously taken photos of this species so have included that photo. I'm putting this in so noone is suspicious when they see a pic they've seen previously. 

We started around at site of flooded grassland, searching for some _Litoria nasuta_, but only found _Litoria latopalmata_ and a few other species Like _Limnodynastes dumerili_










These photos were from the Southern Sydney and Yengo NP... I can't recall which sub-species we saw.
and 
_Litoria latopalmata_ (photo from Yango)




and _Limnodynastes tasmaniensis_





We also found a Swamp snake _Hemiapsis signata_





We visited another site to check some flooded creekline which feeds from a rainforest. 
We found some huge female _Litoria wilcoxi_, a few _Litoria phyllachroa_ and a couple of _Litoria peroni_. _Adelotis brevis_ were calling from along the stream. 









L. wilcoxi




L.peroni

On the way back we checked an inundated dam to find numerous frog species, including _Litoria revelata_ and _Litoria tyleri_.

We went to another site to check some flooded paperbark along a gully floor. 
A few frogs were calling, but not the targeted Green Thighed frog. We could hear _Litoria verreauxii_




L. verreauxi (Yengo animal).
Furthur up the creek we heard some _Litoria dentata_ calling 




Whilst searching for them we heard the unmistakeable _Litoria brevipalmata_ call. 
I managed to get a few photos of our quarry! A truly beautiful frog!

















A satisfying night of frogging. I hope theres more nights like that in the following weeks of summer!

All the best, 

-H


----------



## hornet (Dec 22, 2007)

wow, some stunning frogs there


----------



## mattmc (Dec 22, 2007)

seen em all before mate. same old same old>>>>>LOL
good finds


----------



## [email protected]$ (Dec 22, 2007)

wow love the frogs and really love the snake


----------



## JasonL (Dec 22, 2007)

few nice pics there Henry, didn't find any of these by any chance did you?


----------



## Nephrurus (Dec 22, 2007)

Nah mate, seen them before . Brevis are a new one for me though.

-H


----------



## rexs1 (Dec 22, 2007)

Great pics there Nephrurus. It's great when you go out herping and you find the species that you have targetted. That Green Thighed Frog is beautiful. cheers,rex


----------

